# Struts Anwendung- FormBean  Tabelle mit input type=text



## PE (3. Mrz 2006)

Struts-Anwendung

In einer Tabelle mit n-Einträgen  soll es die Möglichkeit geben zu editien:
<table>
<tr>
<td><input typ="text" hier soll editiert werden können.>   <td>
<td>fixer -wert  <td>
<td><input typ="text"....>   <td>
<td>fixer -wert  <td>
<tr>
<tr>
<td><input typ="text"....>   <td>
<td>fixer -wert  <td>
<td><input typ="text"....>   <td>
<td>fixer -wert  <td>
<tr>
usw
</table>

Die editierten Textfelder müssen dann in einer DB gespeichert werden.
D.h. der Nutzer kann z.B: x-Felder editieren - dann würde er erst speichern wollen.
Hat jemand eine Idee  wie so etwas machbar ist ?
Wie krieg ich die Felder in ein FormBean ?  Wenn ich weder weis wieviele Text-Felder  es geben kann noch wieviele davon  tatsächlich editiert werden.

Vielen Dank 
Peter


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mrz 2006)

verwende dynamische Namen

input type="text" name="datensatz<%= id %>"

d.h. der Name als String bekommt den Primärschlüssel des entsprechenden Datensatzes angehänft

natürlich beim auslesen wieder etwas schwieriger...


----------



## mlange8801 (3. Mrz 2006)

> Wie krieg ich die Felder in ein FormBean ?



jakarta.apache.org/struts/userGuide/building_controller.html#map_action_form_classes


----------

